# new ideas for my goat need your thoughts on it.



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a complete stock 04 black gto exterior, i am thinking of going with the rk sport bumper, and banshe ram air hood.. i was wondering what you guys think and on the bumper or hood.. did you have any troubles putting it on?

Help is appreciated thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are either of those still easy to find?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only heard good things about the Banshee hood.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are good parts however I like my stock exterior black '04, a sophisticated sleeper that will kick butt.


----------



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

ya i love look the look of the stock gto, but it got a little to plain for me... and since somone has just keyed my hood and bumper made me go with these parts. my only question is how hard do you think installing the hood would be?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the Banshee Hood and find it not only looks better than original but provides much better air management for the engine compartment (the intakes really work and the rear vents exhaust engine heat). 

I also like the Versus Motorsport G-Concepts front bumper better than the RK Sport bumper (Versus has a brake cooling vent & a small lip spoiler). Versus Motorsport Pontiac GTO Versus Motorsport G-Concepts Front Bumper - GC649FB .


----------

